# Lekarze > Forum gastrologiczne >  Czarny kał

## Kamil

Mam trochę nietypowe pytanie. Jakim powodem może być oddawanie czarnego stolca?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a jak często miewasz takie czarne stolce? czy masz bóle brzucha? czy kał jest w otoczce śluzowej, pojawia się biegunka? miałeś jakieś problemy z jelitem?

----------


## Kamil

Nie biegunka, raczej zatwardzenia, rzadko ból podbrzusza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

no to bez obaw zapalenie jelita to  nie jest i nie musisz myślec o chemoprewencji, ale się obserwuj

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a co dokładnie rozumiesz popd pojęciem chemoprewencji?

----------


## pani marusia

> Jakim powodem może być oddawanie czarnego stolca?


Jeśli zdarzyło się to tylko raz, nie ma się czym martwić. Ale jeśli oddawaniu czarnego stolca towarzyszą inne objawy (bolesność brzucha, wzdęcia, częste zaparcia, gorączka, brak łaknienia, utrata masy ciała, krwawienie z odbytu), należy zgłosić się do lekarza. Takie objawy dają nowotwory jelita grubego lub odbytnicy, ale tylko lekarz może postawić taką diagnozę po przeprowadzeniu badań.

----------


## gostek

a może zaczniesz stosować dietę i będziesz pić soki jednodniowe- zobaczysz z pewnością będzie poprawa samopoczucia

----------


## Kamil

Jak rozpoznać, że to nowotwór?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

chemoprewencja to zapobieganie, bardzo dobrym lekiem jest asamax, podpytaj lekarza, zdrowia życzę!!!!

----------

